# Best supplement's for color in tads/frogs?



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

Iv read a couple places that there are color inhancers that you can give to tads and to frogs. I just want to know what ones have worked best for all you also where to buy them. 
Thanks


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Naturose is what I prefer to use, it works wonders for my tads and I also dust flies for my frogs a couple times a month and really notice a difference. 

I buy mine from a local discus breeder but I believe a couple sponsors sell it.


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

JoshK said:


> Naturose is what I prefer to use, it works wonders for my tads and I also dust flies for my frogs a couple times a month and really notice a difference.
> 
> I buy mine from a local discus breeder but I believe a couple sponsors sell it.


Isn't Naturose in powder form? How do you get the tadpoles to ingest it?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I use this-

Josh's Frogs - repashy superpig (4 oz) - supplements & color enhancers

Working very well on my Leucs.

John


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

elscotto said:


> Isn't Naturose in powder form? How do you get the tadpoles to ingest it?


they will eat it just as they do seramicron, it is an algae.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

elscotto said:


> Isn't Naturose in powder form? How do you get the tadpoles to ingest it?


I'm also interested in knowing how you feed it to tads.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you guys can just add a little to the top and it will fall to the bottom as it absorbs water, in my experience when the tads are fed naturose they seem to hold better and more vivid coloration when they morph and won't require much naturose suplementation after that.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

For tads, I've been using "Beef Heart Flake" from the same company I bought Naturose.
It contains Naturose and flake itself is really blood red.
I've been feeding to my tads once in two weeks or so without any problems.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

one other thing that works really well is non-spiced paprika if you are not able to get naturose.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Paprika is not that effective for reds.. as an alternative if you can't naturose and want to supplement tadpoles or aquatic amphibians is Cyclopeeze. You can get the dry or frozen form. 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Ed,
Paprika is not as effective, but i guess i am old school. i feed the tads frozen Cyclops as well though.


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

Julio said:


> they will eat it just as they do seramicron, it is an algae.


Good point, I hadn't thought of that.




jmoose said:


> For tads, I've been using "Beef Heart Flake" from the same company I bought Naturose.


Could you pm me the company name that sells "Beef Heart Flake"?


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

Ed said:


> Paprika is not that effective for reds.. as an alternative if you can't naturose and want to supplement tadpoles or aquatic amphibians is Cyclopeeze. You can get the dry or frozen form.
> 
> Ed


Ed-
From a nutritional standpoint would Cyclopeeze be better than Naturose?


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Julio said:


> you guys can just add a little to the top and it will fall to the bottom as it absorbs water, in my experience when the tads are fed naturose they seem to hold better and more vivid coloration when they morph and won't require much naturose suplementation after that.


I tried this method but when I tried it looked naturose just dissolved to nothing. So I stopped doing it.
Maybe since I always use black water expert, it looked that way.
I will try again. Thanks for the tip.

Scott,
I got it from New! Beefheart Plus Tropical Flake but they don't have the exact one I bought. Their new product seems not have naturose in it.
But this one Beefheart Flake Fish Food For Sale looks like the same as the one I have.

J


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

elscotto said:


> Ed-
> From a nutritional standpoint would Cyclopeeze be better than Naturose?


It depends on what you want to use it for.. naturose (if you can still get it) is a whole algae with a spectrum of carotenoids in addition to astaxanthin while the cyclopeeze is a whole microinvertebrate that has a different fat and protien profile as well as containing astaxanthin. 

This is not an simple topic... as for example, in theory (totally theoretical comment), it is possible that one of the reasons that frogs are showing vitamin A deficiency is that a number of tadpoles (and adults) also utilize a different form of vitamin A that is not derived from beta carotene but other carotenoids like lutein... and the different carotenoids as well as the retinol analog pigments in the eyes of the cyclops. 

Ed


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I mentioned this very recently on another thread...but I did a "control study" with tad bites vs. this Spectra product on about 20 leuc tads...10 and 10...not exhaustive by any means...

Amazon.com: Spectrum Thera A Formula - 1 mm - 10.6 oz - 300 g: Kitchen & Dining

The tads on the Spectra product morphed out larger and day-glo. I really wish I had taken pictures because the difference in color was startling. I now feed about half Spectra, half tad bites, but that's just because I have a can of tad bites to get through. 

P.S. Thanks to SmackoftheGods for the tip on this. Also would be curious what Ed (or anyone else) thinks about the ingredients of this product:

Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, Whole Herring Meal, Wheat Flour, Whole Squid Meal, Algae Meal, Garlic, Soybean Isolate, Beta Carotene, Spirulina, Vegetable and Fruit Extract (Spinach, Red and Green Cabbage, Pea Broccoli, Zucchini, Tomato, Red Bell Pepper, Kiwi, Apricot, Pear, Mango, Apple, Papaya, Peach), Vitamin A Acetate, DI. Alphatocophero (E), D-Activated Animal Sterol (D3), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Folic Acid, Biotin Thiamine, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Pantothenate, L-Ascorby-2-Polyphosphate (Stable C) Choline Chloride, Copper Proteinate, Ethylenediamine dihydroiodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate.

Crude Protein Min: 38%
Crude Fat Min:7%
Crude Fiber Max: 5%
Moisture Max: 10%
Ash Max: 8%
Vit A Min: 8000IU/Kg
Vit D Min. 2500 IU/Kg
Vit E Min: 200 IU/Kg


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I have found that a lot of the powders will stick right to the tad bites. So, we mix the sera micron and superpig with the tadbites.


----------

